# OFM- Schlumberger software



## Ivan Al-Jeburi (12 يونيو 2009)

Here is OFM 2007 with crack....i hope it will help you
if you need any manual or instructions just mail me

[email protected]

http://www.4shared.com/file/111408522/2d9514c5/OFM_2007.html

Password
iraqi_forever

Best wishes​


----------



## محمد الاكرم (13 يونيو 2009)

*شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك*


----------



## بهاءالدين (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكور يا اخى بس ممكن اعرف ايه البرنامج دة


----------



## بهاءالدين (15 يونيو 2009)

انا ان شاء الله هاتخرج بعد شهر وبحاول اركز على اد ما اقدر على مجال البترول انا ميكانيكا انتاج 
فبعد اذنك واذن كل اخوانى فى قسم البترول محتاج مساعدتكم وتوجيهاتكم


----------



## Ivan Al-Jeburi (16 يونيو 2009)

كل المعلومات المهمة عن هذة البرنامج موجودة هنا
http://www.slb.com/*******/services/software/production/ofm.asp?

اخي بهاء الدين اي شي محتاجه اني تحت امرك و ارجوك لا تتردد 

اخوك ايفان الجبوري


----------



## بهاءالدين (16 يونيو 2009)

اولا الف شكر ليك اخ ايفان 
انا عايز اعرف ايه اللى ابدا اقرا فيه وازود معرفتى بية لو حبيت اشتغل بالبترول وانا اسمع عن الواير لاين واللوجينج والويل تيست اقرا ايه او اركز فى ايه
انا اسف على غموض السؤال شويه بس انا فعلا مش عارف ابدا منين


----------



## بهاءالدين (16 يونيو 2009)

بس انا فعلا جوايا طاقة ونشاط كبير جدا وحاسس انى اقدر اطلعهم فى مجال البترول


----------



## Ivan Al-Jeburi (21 يونيو 2009)

اخي العزيز
يجب ان تبدا بالاشياء الاسايسة المتعلقة بالنفظ . هناك العديد من الكتب على الانترنت و يكمنك انزاها عن طريق
www.4shared.com
اهم الكتب

Reservoir engineering handbook, by Tarek Ahmed
Fundamentals of reservoir engineering, by Dake
Petroleum production Engineering, 
Well engineering, by Rabia


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (3 يوليو 2009)

Think you very mutccccccccccccccch


----------



## علاو1 (8 يوليو 2009)

*Ofm 2007*

Dear Ivan,
Thanks for the software but still can not run it ?
? I alraedy downloaded it but not set it up or make run . Can you reexplain how or where to put the .dll file. Thanks


----------



## zein117 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

the ofm software need license to work


----------



## Ivan Al-Jeburi (16 سبتمبر 2009)

Just install it and copy the .dll file into the OFM folder... very simple, without flexm


----------



## م/وفاء (16 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك جدا علي هذا البرنامج لكن ممكن انزاله علي رابط اخر مع توضيح طريقه التنزيل؟


----------



## mr.alnaas (18 فبراير 2010)

tanx but we need more details about it and abook learn how to work and explane it and what it do ----- i am fresh production engineer 
Is important 4 me ??


----------



## عمار القائد (4 مايو 2010)

الاخ المهنس رابط تحميل برنامج(ofm) لايعمل


----------



## Ivan Al-Jeburi (5 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم

لتحميل البرنامج 

OFM 2007.1
http://www.4shared.com/file/pLaAAumf/OFM_2007.html

LEARNING MATERIAL
http://www.4shared.com/file/qqk9rJxY/OFM_learning_material.html


----------



## ouragan73 (9 مايو 2010)

*مشكور*


----------



## fattahmine (9 مايو 2010)

many thanks brother


----------



## Bkarali (10 مايو 2010)

ممكن احصل على برامج في الجيوفيزياء
اخ ايفان


----------



## سفير النفط (13 مايو 2010)

مرحبا ايفان شلونك اريدك تدبريلي سوفت وير من شلمبرجر بخصوص mwdتحياتي


----------



## GeoOo (3 يونيو 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## anihita (25 أغسطس 2010)

thank you very much, i already have it and using it successfully


----------



## محمد الكتلوني (29 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## عمر الامين (24 يناير 2011)

كلمة سر برنامج ofm sclumberger حمل بتاريخ 2011.01.23 لتحريره من win_rar


----------



## marwan2022 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

please links not work ..i need this program ofm ...help me


----------

